# having problems keeping zebra snails



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello everybody. I have hard time keeping zebra snails and I have no clue why. They seem to be ok for a while and then they die. I have stable 20G tank, I dose equilibrium and alkaline buffer only with each water change, I do 20-30% water changes every 7-10 days. I'm trying to grow plants and snails will stop moving when I start dosing macros and micros. Previously I had problems with high levels of phosphate but i managed to stabilize it with the phosphate remover (tried other methods first, but they did no work). I added snails after I stabilized phosphates. Currently I still have one snail that seems to be ok, but I haven't dosed any chemicals for few days. I don't think I'm dosing too much, cause my plants started showing potassium, iron and nitrates deficiencies while back, but I'm afraid to dose more. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong? Any help will be appreciated.
thanx


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm no snail expert, but perhaps there's something else in the water such as copper that's killing your snails? Do you have any other species of snails in the tank that seem to be affected? Or is it just the zebra snails?


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

As you know I am having the same problem. I have snails in other tanks that are doing great, but not in my 20 g with shrimps, cories and endlers.
I am curious what other people have to say.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Often caused by the water being to acidic...


----------

